# Looking for expats in Mataró or Maresme [Catalonia, Barcelona]



## davidbcn (Jan 15, 2016)

Hi all,

I had been living around 4 years in Canada. Now I came back to my hometown Mataró.
I would like to see if there is any expat around to meet. After my experience in Toronto I feel like I am missing the nice meetups with international friends.

All the best,

David


----------

